# New to trails and need advice!



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

hello! I just moved my horse to a 192 acre property with TONS of trails. I have taken my Arab on a few small ones as we have never had the ability to do trails before. She does really well considering she has never done them. unfortunately I have a dressage saddle and due to money being tight I can't buy a wester/trail riding saddle so its a little uncomfortable for me but I absolutely LOVE trail riding! 

Any suggestions for a newbie on trail riding?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Why is your dressage saddle uncomfortable? Are you having knee or ankle pain? Does your horse have issues with the saddle?


Best way to start trail rides is to just do it. In a perfect world, you would have an experienced buddy to ride with, but that isn't necessary for all horses. Start small, with short trips that keep everyone comfortable. Then start branching out to longer rides or more challenging terrain.. go at the rate your horse is comfortable with.

Biggest thing is to have fun!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You are _so_ lucky!!

Funny you should say your dressage saddle is uncomfortable-mine is great! Maybe try a gel pad?

Start out with short rides so that you can learn the trails and your horse will learn the way home. I try to always keep a doggie ID tag on my bridle or on the halter under the bridle so that if my horse gets away from me I stand a better chance of getting them back! 

Always carry a cell phone and never attach it to the horse. Keep it on your body-they make nice little leg holders for this or just a deep pocket is fine. Make sure someone knows you are out there and about how long you plan on riding.

Most of all, have fun!! I envy you the 192 acres!


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

Ive been having some issues with my saddle hurting myself after long periods of time...ankles and feet. Ive been told that for trail rides its better to have a trail riding saddle (western). Just haven't had the money for it yet. 

Im glad to hear that Ive been doing it the right way so far. I was really scared my Arab would spook but I think she trusts me and I can read her body language and know when to tell her that its ok to move past that monster she sees...haha!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sadie Giddys Up said:


> Ive been having some issues with my saddle hurting myself after long periods of time...ankles and feet. Ive been told that for trail rides its better to have a trail riding saddle (western). Just haven't had the money for it yet.
> 
> Im glad to hear that Ive been doing it the right way so far. I was really scared my Arab would spook but I think she trusts me and I can read her body language and know when to tell her that its ok to move past that monster she sees...haha!


If it's not your butt that's hurting the the saddle is fine.

First, try adding some length to your stirrups....then.... Maybe switch your stirrups to endurance stirrups.....and get some stirrup turners....see if that doesn't help a little with the feet and knees....


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When trail riding alone, always let someone know where and how long you plan to be out for. You never know when an accident will happen or a wild animal spooks your horse. 

Carry your cell phone on yourself and not the horse. 

Bring a pocket knife with or a multi use tool. Make sure before hand that it can cut barbed/wire fencing and the knife is sharp. I usually carry a hoof pick too.

Check over your tack before each ride. Make sure any Chicago screws are tight, if your bridle has them. It sucks to be out and your bridle falls apart or your reins come off. 

If bugs are bad, spray both you and the horse well. 

All i can think of right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

for a bit, try to get someone to go out with you. you'll have more fun, and be safer.

I have to have a sheepskin pad on my dressage saddle. I pretty much only trail ride. it's great for building your balance and independent seat, especially if you have hills to go up and down.

take it easy at first, maybe buy hyourself some full seat breeches with good "stick 'eum" this helps a LOT in the case where your horse spooks and spins.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I board on 300 acres and love it. You will too. You have gotten some really god advise but I would reiterate-someone should know about where you are going and when. Many many things can happen, so better safe than sorry. I personally stay much closer to the barn (and BO's house, which is up on a hill overlooking much of the property) when I am alone. She knows that, and would pretty much know she could most likely find me in a few closer in areas should the worst happen. Pay attention to your surroundings and your horse. Your horse will typically clue you in if there is something, but I prefer to see the deer or Turkey etc first myself……

Make sure you can mount from the ground too-some of us have a tough time with that!

Do not canter/lope in areas that you are not familiar with or on established paths where you can see holes, etc.

I am always also aware of the sounds out on the property before I go. We have a guy next door who runs hunting dogs…..and unless your horse is used to them, they can easily pop out of a hedgerow and cause a spook. I also listen as I go to see if I hear farm machinery that may be working on the far fields, etch…if I am headed that way. I know my horse is not fond of big tractors coming at him and I will try to avoid them if I can. Know what your horse does when she spooks also. Mine is a "ground grabber", which I prefer strongly over a "bolter".

Never have ear buds in and "zone out". Pay attention. I have learned to trust my horses and typically if they flat out refuse to do something they usually do-there is a reason. Sometimes one with a gun that I hear later.

As hunting seasons approach-I wear a bright orange vest-even in Bow season….in shotgun season-I do not go out, even though we have a hunter the manages the property…you never know what yahoo will see a nice patch of land and decide to take advantage.

Good lucy and have fun!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sadie Giddys Up said:


> Ive been having some issues with my saddle hurting myself after long periods of time...ankles and feet. Ive been told that for trail rides its better to have a trail riding saddle (western). Just haven't had the money for it yet.


As gunslinger already said, try longer stirrup length and wider trail stirrups.

Whoever told you that you _need_ a trail riding/western saddle has it wrong. I have done literally 1000s of miles in an english saddle, using "dressage-length" leg position and wide trail stirrups with pads.

But let me tell you, I can't make an hour on the trail with "ring-length" leg position and normal irons. It might take you a bit to find your new balance point with a longer leg position, but your body will thank you!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

These are my favorite stirrups. (Phantomhorse13 told me about them originally.) I also use stirrup turners. You probably will not need them with an English saddle though.

EZ Ride Nylon Safety Caged Endurance Stirrups

If you get a western saddle that does not have preturned leathers, you may want to get some of these.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Redi Stirrups Stirrup Turners


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I used a dressage saddle for trail riding for 20 years. Loved it! No "tack rules" for trail riding...use what works for you and your horse.

My trail riding philosophy is Have fun and don't do stupid stuff!


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I prefer a western saddle, but dressage saddles usually have a nice deep seat that makes them great for the trail. If you are riding more than a couple of hours the better weight distribution of a western saddle is better though.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I trail-ride in an English saddle. If you don't want to invest in EZ Ride Stirrups, maybe some stirrup cushions on your irons would ease the pain. That's what I use:
Cashel English Stirrup Cushions Pads Pair
Arabians are smart and fun ride partners: wishing you many happy trails! :wink:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

A good item to keep your phone & other must have items on you is a fanny pack. Not always the most fashionable item, but when my friends horse spooked & dumped her & took off with an almost 300$ smart phone...... I didn't look so silly then. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I see you are in Ohio. Look up hunting seasons for your state. Right now, you guys should be in the middle of deer fire arm season. Keep in mind that you might be sharing the woods with hunters. Even if the land is privately owned, there can always be trespassers and poachers. Go to walmart and get a blaze orange vest and hat. You can also find at walmart blaze orange tape to stick on your horse's bridle/ tack. And lastly- as long as your horse is ok with it, attach a small bell to their girth. That way if there are hunters around you, they will hear you coming loud and clear- also if your horse gets away from you. I hunt, and I've never heard a "ringing" deer


----------

